# Punching BoB question.



## AnnunakiKungFu (Apr 26, 2012)

Not sure where to actually out this post but I have a punching BoB that was filled with water. I want to switch to sand so i emptied the water and bought 250 lbs of sand. Now Heres my problem, the hole on the punching BoB is too small to just pour the sand in >.< does anyone have any experience with these things? I figured I would try to find a giant funnel and do it that way but I guess I just made "giant funnel" up in my head because they do not seem to exist.

http://www.boxingdepot.com/tr-bg-04.html   <----- Just incase you do not know what it is, this is the Punching BoB.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 26, 2012)

Hm...

Just use a Funnel. It doesnt need to be giant. I have a bunch of them in My kitchen. Just get the biggest one you can, and start pouring. Just think: Its faster than the alternative.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 26, 2012)

1 - Buy a gallon of milk
2 - Drink the milk. Maybe with some chocolate in it...
3 - Wash the milk jug out. I recommend using soap.
4 - Choose a sharp knife.
5 - Cut the jug in half.
6 - Invert, and place in the BoB fill hole.
7 - Add sand as needed.

Can I change my user name to MacGyver now?


----------



## K-man (Apr 27, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Can I change my user name to MacGyver now?


I took that name 20 years ago  ...  but for a small fee ... !


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just go to an auto parts store and get an oil change funnel.  those are a bit larger than the smaller kitchen ones.


----------



## rframe (Apr 27, 2012)

I would think you could take a few sheets of newspaper and roll them into a funnel for this job.

Like this:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 27, 2012)

punisher73 said:


> Just go to an auto parts store and get an oil change funnel.  those are a bit larger than the smaller kitchen ones.



Where's the fun in that???


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 27, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Where's the fun in that???



Oh... You want a fun way to do it?  Fine.  Find a tree at least 18 inches across.  Cut it down, and cut a slab out of the tree about 20 inches long.  Let it dry for several months.  Mount it on a face plate, and use a lathe to turn a funnel, measured to fit nicely into the pour spout of your BoB's base.  Drill it out.  Finish it with boiled linseed oil, polyurethane, or even just salad bowl oil.

Or, if you don't like woodworking, or don't want to wait several months for the wood to dry...  Go to a quarry.  Get yourself a nice, big chunk of granite.  Bore a hole through it, then chisel away anything that doesn't look like a funnel.

You could also blow up a balloon (long thin type that would fit into the spout).  Make a paste of flour & water, then wrap it with strips of newspaper or tissue paper soaked in your flour & water paste.  Let it dry, then pop the balloon.  Repeat the process with a larger, round balloon.  Cut that in half, and cut a hole out of the bottom of the balloon bowl shape to fit your tube.  Join the two together.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 27, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Where's the fun in that???



If time is money, then I'd rather spend a couple bucks and save lots of headaches and messes later.  I've tried to many MacGuyver ideas that worked, but I spent WAY more in time and clean up than if I had just spent some money to get the right tool.  :cheers:


----------

